# how do you carry your smartphone



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

A question for all the guys that Wear tool pouches all day every day.You can't just throw it in your pouches but still need it within reach. I have a leather phone holder that I clip on the outside but still falls off once in a while. I would like some others ideas.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I use an Occidental 2580 - SUSPENDAVEST™ OXYLIGHTS™ PACKAGE which has a chest pocket. 
Rarely does it ever fall out of the pocket.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless I'm sitting at my desk....my phone is turned off....


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

ddawg16 said:


> Unless I'm sitting at my desk....my phone is turned off....


If I did that I think my boss would be pissed if he couldn't get a hold of me


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

I mostly work in houses or condos and I find a clean non dusty spot on a step stool and leave it there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

And I suspect someone at a desk wearing a tool pouch would look rather strange, even with his phone turned on.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktmrider said:


> A question for all the guys that Wear tool pouches all day every day.You can't just throw it in your pouches but still need it within reach. I have a leather phone holder that I clip on the outside but still falls off once in a while. I would like some others ideas.


I carry 2 phones (personal and company) and I can't tell you how many times I've lost and even run over my company phone due to it falling off the belt clip. My personal phone is kept in a zip-up pouch which has its own belt so it's not a problem. A pain to get to though.

The company phone which has to remain easily accessible... still a problem.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree, technology hasn't done us any favors in this department. At one time I could carry a flip phone in my front pocket. I expected by now we would have a communicator button, like the Star Trekies. Maybe next decade, although we are getting close with the voice activated assistants now available.

For me, I don't carry it when I am working. Think I would destroy it. I set it down somewhere with my keys and coffee and keep it turned up loud enough to hear it. This works ok for me because I am usually working in a unoccupied house. My biggest pitfall is I occasionally take off with out it. Oh no! Separation anxiety!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe I need to get on Shark Tank with a new designed pocket T- Shirt. Are You In? Is anybody in? I didn't think so Tim.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a lanyard that hangs around my neck with a quick release so I can handle the phone when needed. Belt clips never worked with my handles. When I need to secure it more I just slide it into a shirt pocket, lanyard still attached. But I'm nor pounding nails anymore so mostly light work.

When on a big job I always had a secure tool box and sometimes secured it to some framing, lost one once. But I agree that we need something more work appropriate. Maybe a small pager device we could clip anywhere to tell us the phone is ringing.

SS, my wife already has one of those shirts, it has a pocket on each side and that is where she keeps her phone . Wouldn't work well for us.

Bud


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't own a mobile phone.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Flexible screens are coming so we should just be able to carry it in the back pocket where the wallet used to go.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

when I started this thread I didn't think that so many guys have phone problems like me, I see some of the new tool pouches have a phone holder built-in, it looks like a good place to carry one, to me


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Samsung has a smart watch that tethers to their smart phone so you can make and receive calls with the watch.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i have the occidental leather phone pouch. and i have my phone in a lifeproof case..

wrist watch idea is good but if your on a jobsite watches dont last 3 months


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

From October -May I prefer both phone and wallet in the bib pockets of my overalls.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

joed said:


> I don't own a mobile phone.


Seems most people around here don't use a land phone line anymore. A few use the cable lines when bundled with their internet and cable.

During the last few whole house remodels I have done, the phone lines were completely taken out. Most people today under 40 have probably never seen a rotary dial phone.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I had one supplied by work before I retired. I only used it for work. No one needs to get me that urgently.
I'm still too cheap to upgrade to tone service, they charge extra for it. My land line is legacy and I'm not forced to upgrade it. New phone services MUST take the tone service.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Maybe I need to get on Shark Tank with a new designed pocket T- Shirt. Are You In? Is anybody in? I didn't think so Tim.


Sorry- you're too late..... Someone already did that- watched it a couple weeks ago. 
They turned him down actually. According to an article on Forbes, he is doing well with the product line.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> Sorry- you're too late..... Someone already did that- watched it a couple weeks ago.
> They turned him down actually. According to an article on Forbes, he is doing well with the product line.


We can readily see the Sharks have never had to repair a toilet and secure their phone. Poor little rich kids.

OH WELL, I'm accustomed to being late and a couple of other inventions I missed are the Aerosol Can and Velcro, but my heirs won't need to rent a U-Haul trailing the hearse. They can stuff all the dollar bills in their pockets.


----------

